# E60 RETROFIT NBT FSC Codes



## lucas007 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello together,

i bought a NBT and now i have a few Problems while retrofitting.

One problem is that i had all FSC Appid ´s in:

SWTTYPE STWCLASSIC FULL
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted

Navigation is grey and i am not able to extract FSC to create new ones. I have the Donors VIN, is it possible to get somewhere the old FSCodes? Or what is the best way what i can do to reactivate it?


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM.


----------



## lucas007 (Apr 28, 2015)

shawn thx, Problem with fsc is solved. thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lucas007 said:


> shawn thx, Problem with fsc is solved. thank you very much


:thumbup:


----------



## byM5 (Apr 10, 2015)

How did you fix the fsc code? My nbt is asking for nav fsc. not sure if it is map dsc or nav fsc

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

byM5 said:


> How did you fix the fsc code? My nbt is asking for nav fsc. not sure if it is map dsc or nav fsc
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fsc*

Hello, i have in E71 Retrofit a CIC -
but i cant acitvate it

can you tell me please how-

please please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> Hello, i have in E71 Retrofit a CIC -
> but i cant acitvate it
> 
> can you tell me please how-
> ...


With an Activation Module / Emulator and a set of FSC Codes.


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fsc*



shawnsheridan said:


> With an Activation Module / Emulator and a set of FSC Codes.


i have the FS TOOL
but the Cerificate is end. and i get an error in ista P


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> i have the FS TOOL
> but the Cerificate is end. and i get an error in ista P


Did CIC not come with Donor FSC Codes from original car?

Are you using an Emulator?


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fsc*



shawnsheridan said:


> Did CIC not come with Donor FSC Codes from original car?
> 
> Are you using an Emulator?


No the CIC is from another car.
but i want to make it with owne FSC it is posible.
just you need a new Certificate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> No the CIC is from another car.
> but i want to make it with owne FSC it is posible.
> just you need a new Certificate


So you have OEM FSC Codes purchased from BMW AG for your car VIN to Import and Activate in the Donor CIC?


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Fsc*



shawnsheridan said:


> So you have OEM FSC Codes purchased from BMW AG for your car VIN to Import and Activate in the Donor CIC?


I have all FSC from Donor CAR- but when i import im my car they dont work.#

so i edit the FSC from Donor Car with my VIN. and i get anohter FSC but the Cerificate is end ind FS tool so Ista p dont acitvate it.

BUT' how do you make it on NBT ???????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> I have all FSC from Donor CAR- but when i import im my car they dont work.#
> 
> so i edit the FSC from Donor Car with my VIN. and i get anohter FSC but the Cerificate is end ind FS tool so Ista p dont acitvate it.
> 
> BUT' how do you make it on NBT ???????


You are supposed to use the unaltered Donor FSC Codes in CIC with an Activation Module / Emulator. You cannot Edit FSC Codes without BMW AG's Private Key. If you have edited the Donor FSC Codes, you have rendered them useless.

Where did NBT come from? You have CIC and NBT?


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are supposed to use the unaltered Donor FSC Codes in CIC with an Activation Module / Emulator. You cannot Edit FSC Codes without BMW AG's Private Key. If you have edited the Donor FSC Codes, you have rendered them useless.
> 
> Where did NBT come from? You have CIC and NBT?


no in the first post with nbt you can acitvate it ?????

but how with emulator too????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> no in the first post with nbt you can acitvate it ?????
> 
> but how with emulator too????


Ok, it is very simple. For CIC or NBT, you use original Donor FSC Codes, or even FSC Codes from another VIN altogether, with an Activation Module / Emulator.

If you do not want to use an Activation Module / Emulator, then you must purchase from BMW AG a set of FSC odes for your car's VIN, and this will cost you about $1800 USD.


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

i now my friend i work on bmw......

i just want to now for another solution - with no emulator - just with fsc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> i now my friend i work on bmw......
> 
> i just want to now for another solution - with no emulator - just with fsc


With no Emulator, than you must have FSC Codes matching car VIN.

Unless you have BMW AG's Private Encryption Key to Sign FSC Codes, then you must get original ones issued by BMW AG.


----------



## fmugur (May 7, 2009)

I know it's an old tread but I have done a lot of research and I am still not quite clear. Since about three years ago I wonder if it might even be a different solution than the one covered here. But for my understanding, with a CIC/NBT retrofit could you please confirm/clarify the following:

- there are two 'types' of FSC codes - one for maps updates and one for enabling functionality (NAV and/or voice command... to work) 
- to get the maps working there is FSC generator software available online that can generate the FSC codes for it but without an emulator the generated FSC code will not enable the NAV functionality.
- there are two ways to get the NAV functionality working - with an emulator or with an FSC code?
- the emulator solution - and then install the new maps with a new generated FSC code.
- FSC solution to enable NAV will require a different type of FSC code which cannot be generated by the same software available online? or will require a BMW encryption key?

Conclusion: Use an emulator and update maps?
My CIC is a 2010 which does not seem to have updates available on the BMW/update site based on the VIN. I retrofired and works perfect but NAV got disable when coded for my car as expected.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmugur said:


> I know it's an old tread but I have done a lot of research and I am still not quite clear. Since about three years ago I wonder if it might even be a different solution than the one covered here. But for my understanding, with a CIC/NBT retrofit could you please confirm/clarify the following:
> 
> - there are two 'types' of FSC codes - one for maps updates and one for enabling functionality (NAV and/or voice command... to work)
> - to get the maps working there is FSC generator software available online that can generate the FSC codes for it but without an emulator the generated FSC code will not enable the NAV functionality.
> ...


Yes, there are two types of FSC Codes, one for Map and one for all others. Map can be generated, whereas others can't. For Retrofitted CIC, these are your options:

1) Order OEM FSC Codes matching Car VIN for Navigation, and optionally Voice Control, BMW Apps and Sat Radio (SiriusXM) as needed. This is simply not feasible given the costs.

2) Donor OEM FSC Codes from another VIN and an Emualtor / Activation Module

3) Patch Head Unit and use Non-OEM (Fake) FSC Codes matching Car VIN.

4) Script Activation


----------

